# Dingend Hilfe mit LOGO und Ausschaltverzögert zeitrelais



## Seigwax (21 Januar 2010)

Hallo ich habe morgen Gesellenprüfung und brauche dringend Hilfe ich muss einen Taster an ein zeitrelais bei der Logo programmieren hab es probiert nur leider ist es so das ich Wenn der taster am zeitrelais ist ich diesen die ganze Zeit halten muss mit die Zeit läuft da der S0 aber eine 1 liefert weil er ein Aus Taster ist und das zeitrelais Laufen soll wenn die Anlage ausgeschaltet wird ! Wie kann ich es machen das das zeitrelais zuende läuft wenn ich nur einmal auf Aus drücken! Bitte um Hilfe am besten mit Bild Mfg Christoph


----------



## knabi (21 Januar 2010)

Wie wird denn eingeschaltet? Ein paar mehr Informationen über die Anlage wären schon hilfreich...ansonsten: Stichwort "Negative Flankenauswertung" (Bei LOGO! heißt der entsprechende Baustein NAND (Flanke).

Gruß

Holger


----------



## xhasx (21 Januar 2010)

Willst du eine Komplettlösung oder wie wär es mal in der Hilfe zu lesen???
Keine Infos aber Antworten wollen...


----------



## Seigwax (21 Januar 2010)

Meine Frage ist doch einfach nur wie ich mit einem Taster wenn dieser betätigt wird am zeitrelais die Zeit läuft und weiter läuft wenn ich den Taster wieder loslasse! es soll eine polumschaltbarr Steuerung werden über aus und es darf erst wieder eingeschaltet werden wenn der Motor Steht! Also das nach ca10s  nach aus betätigen erst wieder schnell oder langsam eingeschaltet werden darf !


----------



## knabi (21 Januar 2010)

Trotzdem fehlt die Angabe, wie eingeschaltet werden soll.

Wenn Du nur eine Art "Verriegelung" für die Einbefehle (nehme ich mal an- Drehzahl 1/Drehzahl 2 ?) brauchst, nimm das, was ich geschrieben habe:

Hinter den Eingang ein NAND(Flanke), an den Ausgang des NAND(Flanke) kommt Deine Ausschaltverzögerung - fertig!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Seigwax (21 Januar 2010)

Eingeschaltet werden soll wenn der s0 für aus betätigt wird


----------



## Seigwax (21 Januar 2010)

Danke für die Nette Hilfe gibt es dieses Symbol bzw das NAND mit Flankenauswertung auch direkt in der LOGO ohne Computer Programmierung ist mir noch nie aufgefallen dieses Symbol dort! Danke nochmal hat mir echt geholfen und jetzt läuft es!


----------



## Homer79 (21 Januar 2010)

...also ich möcht eine Logo nicht über das Display programmieren...grusel


----------



## MCES (22 Januar 2010)

Homer79 schrieb:


> ...also ich möcht eine Logo nicht über das Display programmieren...grusel




HEHE Ich auch net, aber ich muss! Wir müssen des in der Schule auch alles über das Gerät eingeben ist zum verrückt werden. 

Wendeschützschaltung mit Stern Dreieck Anlaufsteuerung ist schon recht lang und da sitzt man ein wenig!



Lg Markus


----------



## knabi (22 Januar 2010)

Moin,

ja, grundsätzlich gibt es alle Symbole, die in LOGO!-Soft Comfort verfügbar sind, auch direkt im Gerät.
Einschränkung: Flankenauswertung gibt es erst ab der Geräteversion
...0BA*2* (Letzte Stelle der Bestellnummer). Wenn bei Deinem Gerät dort eine 1 oder gar eine 0 auftaucht, funktioniert Flankenauswertung nicht.

@Homer:

Ja, das kann ich verstehen ....habe aber gerade von unserem Azubi gehört, daß die bei der Prüfung auch per Taste/Display programmieren müssen (in dem Fall eine easy).

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Homer79 (22 Januar 2010)

> .habe aber gerade von unserem Azubi gehört, daß die bei der Prüfung auch per Taste/Display programmieren müssen (in dem Fall eine easy).



...darf man da nicht sein PG mitnehmen ...
da würd ich in der Prüfung durchfallen, schon allein weils mir zu doof wäre dort ne 1h rumzudrücken...:???:


----------



## knabi (22 Januar 2010)

Homer79 schrieb:


> ...darf man da nicht sein PG mitnehmen ...


 
Nö. Da müssen die Jungs (Mädels) wohl durch. Wobei, wir hatten auch kein PG bei der Gesellenprüfung - brauchten wir auch nicht, für die DPS (=Draht-Programmierbare-Steuerung ) bei meiner Gesellenprüfung waren nur Seitenschneider, Schraubenzieher und Draht notwendig .... 

Gruß

Holger


----------

